# Game #44: Thunder (34-10) @ Lakers (18-25)



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Oklahoma City Thunder @ Los Angeles Lakers
Sunday, 27 January 2013
1530H EST
Local Channel: N/A
National Channel: *ABC*​


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

It would be such a huge win and far and away our biggest of the season. It would be perfect given that we'd have the Hornets after that and then the 7-game road Grammy trip. Show up like you did tonight and you can beat this team.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Cajon said:


> Oklahoma City Thunder @ Los Angeles Lakers
> *Monday, 25 January 2013*
> 1530H EST
> Local Channel: N/A
> National Channel: *ABC*​


When is the game? I'm to lazy to check the schedule.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Sunday 12:30


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Laker Freak said:


> When is the game? I'm to lazy to check the schedule.


Aww. My bad. Sched's already fixed.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

one game wont mean a thing but if one game could mean something this one is it


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> @SteveBlake5: The #RoadtoRecovery was long, but I'm back for the @Lakers Tuesday night. #GoLakers


Good news. Finally get to see what Blake can do in this system. Less of Morris and Duhon is a good thing too.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Good news. Finally get to see what Blake can do in this system. Less of Morris and Duhon is a good thing too.


The savior is here.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

MojoPin said:


> The savior is here.


Championship...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sounds good to me. He better be ready to go.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Eminem's back.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

MojoPin said:


> The savior is here.





Basel said:


> Sounds good to me. He better be ready to go.





Cajon said:


> Eminem's back.


Tuesday


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

I still maintain my stance that Morris and Duhon are better than Blake. I guess we'll find out soon enough.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Cajon said:


> Eminem's back.


I think he looks more like the kid from sling blade


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Jamel Irief said:


> Tuesday


Derp.



e-monk said:


> I think he looks more like the kid from sling blade


Unfortunately, I'm not familiar with that lil Steve Blake. :sigh:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Son of a bitch. I don't get espnews. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

****ing wade you flopping choking bitch!!!! Pass it to lebron so that he can finish it and I can watch this game!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Sigh. 

Here comes a game tying shot by lebron. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I SAW THE LAKERS HELP EACH OTHER ON DEFENSE!!!!!! HOLY SHIT!!!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good start by Antawn. He needs to keep this up all game.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

lose a lead no timeouts or subs by Dantoni. Just a terrible coach.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

The way Dwight Howard plays drives me crazy. missed free throws turnovers bad footwork.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I'm in love with the way Kobe is playing right now. :drool:


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

jazzy1 said:


> The way Dwight Howard plays drives me crazy. missed free throws turnovers bad footwork.


And Andrew Bynum had "brenden Haywood" athleticism. Do you just not like big men jazzy?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Kobe more assists than fgas again. Do this in the second and lakers win. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> And Andrew Bynum had "brenden Haywood" athleticism. Do you just not like big men jazzy?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I love bigs I just came up in the 70's and 80's when bigs actually knew how to play the game. howard catches the ball keeps it low and gets stripped , can't make a shot outside of dunks layups and hooks and has terrible footwork. 

Bynum actually has footowkr and touch but he's robotic most of the time. calling it like I see it.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

This team is crazy so Kobe has to play like Nash and Nash has to play off the ball for us to be halfway competitive. LMAO this shit is crazy. 

we not winning this game unlerss the Thunder go ice cold. Westbrok starts making a couple shots and its gonna be hard for us to keep up. Kobe playing this way is very odd not sure its gonna work longterm because Kobe turns it over too much in this role.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Got to love Durant. Gets whacked with an elbow, doesn't say a word and plays on. Wish Kobe, Dwight and especially Pau learn from him. 

Paulie wheelchair in boston too. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

SVG's act is getting old.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

That's not a foul; makeup call for the non-call when Artest fouled him.

Crying does get you something in this league.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

shit Durant has 2 less techs than Kobe he bitches a whole lot his damn self. If we could just hit shots from outside consistently.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Earl The Whirl Clark!

Call that bank!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Ron said:


> SVG's act is getting old.


 

What's his act?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

jazzy1 said:


> shit Durant has 2 less techs than Kobe he bitches a whole lot his damn self. If we could just hit shots from outside consistently.


I don't know how much bitching he did but he was throwing a lot of face daggers (a la Kobe) and that did the trick. :|


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe is one rebound away from a triple double again.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

And still has more assists than fgas. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

we're right there after 3 but Westbrook is waking up scoring wise so its gonna be tough Dwight Howard really needs to get his act together all the stupid ass fouls he gets the nonsensical reaches and cheap fouls kills us when he posts up hard and draws offensive fouls.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Lisa salters showing cleavage. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hopefully we can maintain a tie or get a lead with Nash/Kobe on the bench. Meeks with some big shots here.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

hit some outside shots and we play so much better. Meeks has gotta hit shots for us.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

geesh Duhon sucks where is Blake. lol


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe/Nash back in and we're up 2. Close this out well, fellas.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

jazzy1 said:


> geesh Duhon sucks where is Blake. lol


No apologies for Duhon but that would have happened to Blake too.

Twice.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Five fouls on Dwight. ****.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Dwight Howard is a damn fool man seriously more after the whistle fouls than anyone in the league.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe to Clark for the jam!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Technical on Westbrook. Nice.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

The refs let Perkisn get away with murder he pushes guys in the back all game long and avoids the calls. shit is pathetic.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Wow. Durant with the clutch and hold and push on Clark to clear the path for Westbrook's missed dunk. Then Westbook bitches and gets a T.

Interesting sequence.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I'm absolutely in love with Kobe and Pau right now. Pau is making, quick, aggressive decisions. Kobe's looking to penetrate and pass first at all times. Very little back down and fadeaways on his end. 

I want them to win badly just so that it enforces this style of play into their heads. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe right over Durant. 6-point lead.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Steve Nash wide open lane to the bucket!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

sweet drive by Nash


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Steve Nash!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Kobe has gottas tighten his defense on westbrook. time to bring Howard back in right now.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I hate when Artest tries driving towards the basket. He's not a ball handler. It's resulting in turnovers on so many occasions.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Did Dwight foul out? 3 minutes only left. Put him in!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Nash looks like he turned the clock back about five to six years. Outstanding.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> Did Dwight foul out? 3 minutes only left. Put him in!
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


He has 5 fouls. He needs to come back in after this timeout.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Did Dwight foul out? 3 minutes only left. Put him in!
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I think D'Antoni is waiting for the two-minute mark before he puts him in. 2-10 in FTs today.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

we can win this thing but we need Howard to block Westbrook at the rim I might put Clark at 3 and pull Metta go real big.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

HUGE layup.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> we can win this thing but we need Howard to block Westbrook at the rim I might put Clark at 3 and pull Metta go real big.


Pull Metta and put Clark on Durant? Are you crazy?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

sweet move by Kobe.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Basel said:


> Pull Metta and put Clark on Durant? Are you crazy?


Metta aint stopping Durant man.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe to Pau! They are playing EXTREMELY well together these last two games. Kobe with 14 assists again!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> Metta aint stopping Durant man.


Not stopping him, but he's going to defend him a hell of a lot better than Clark is.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Beautiful pass


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

The lakers will go undefeated in games Kobe has more assists than fgas. 

2-0. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Kobe once again showing how great a player he is basically playing like Nash he's dominating the game on both ends. 

great dime to Pau. great great play.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

14 assists! The facilitator!!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

damn a stop there and the game was over. shit metta.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bad call. That was good D by MWP.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

KOBE!!!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

great shot by Kobe great move damn.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This game is OVER! Biggest win of the season for the Lakers BY FAR. Man, I hope they keep this up. If we're ever going to have a big momentum shift in the season, it's this right now.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

:banana: :dpepper:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

this is a drastic difference in offensive philosophy this has taken Nash off the ball exclusively amazing sacrifice by Him amazing sacrifice by Kobe. Now if Howard would get his head out of his ass and raise his level of play we could be onto something here.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

LAKERS WIN!!!


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

They were motivated by Steve "Savior" Blake coming back on Tuesday.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

...Wait. Did we really just win this one?


----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

Awesome! :greatjob: If they can play this way for the rest of the season there is more than just hope to make the playoffs.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Feeling optimistic for the first time in a minute.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

If Kobe continues playing like this, we won't lose, just like Jamel said.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Biggest win of the season!! Kobe was brilliant!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

:laugh: at MWP's postgame interview talking about how guys like Meeks and Sacre could also come in and get 10 assists.


----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

Gotta give some credit to D'Antoni. I like Kobe and Gasol on the high screen-roll. Kobe got plenty of rest and was fresh for some clutch play. Meeks got minutes and produced. Pau stayed in the game at the end showing that he can still close the game even if he doesn't start. With Dwight in foul trouble, it shows why Pau is still needed.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Biggest thing I loved watching today? Not just the fact that Kobe was facilitating, but the fact that guys were moving and cutting to get open. Not just ball watching. Beautiful basketball! If we could just fix the free throw problem this would have been close to a blowout.


----------



## LLROCKS (Mar 15, 2012)

Probably the biggest win of the season for the Lakers. If they consistently play like this for the remainder of the season theres still hope they will make the playoffs. 

Kobe's 14 assists was a big factor in this win.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Kobe's assists held westbrook to 6 of 22 shooting and durant to 10 for 26 shooting and the thunder to 10 points under their season average!!


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

in other words Kobe's assists are nice and they obviously had some impact but also 'hey defense!!'


----------



## LLROCKS (Mar 15, 2012)

e-monk said:


> in other words Kobe's assists are nice and they obviously had some impact but also 'hey defense!!'


No doubt. Their defense has been a major liability this year. With some more emphasis,passion and focus, the Lakers are a much better team than what their current record indicates.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Damn. Didn't get to watch this game. :sigh:


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

It was awesome.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Luke said:


> It was awesome.


Nooo!


----------

